# mass air or SD



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

do 240sx have mass air or SD? which years/engines have which?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

All 240sx's are equipped with mass air sensors. Only way to go speed density is to go standalone. For any other FAQ on the 240sx go to http://www.driftkat.com


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

:thumbup: thanks


----------

